# Kernal & Theming Questions



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All

Was hoping for a little guidance or help. I dable with roms at the moment. I currently deal with stock, root & have been posting my Ginger BreadRock Rom over at my site. I am somewhat familiar with Kitchen, eclipse and sdk.

I am looking into theming and also want to look into kernals as well. My 2 questions are:

1) Can someone post the lastest stock thunderbolt kernal. I am having issues when trying to extract it then recompile it for use. I want to have a working one so if I need to flash it to get the rom up and running , I can. (apologies if its already posted, ive only found modded ones)

2) is there any program available that would let me emulate a rom i'm working on in a pc environment to see how it looks instead of flashing and reflashing to the phone. Is it possible with eclipse or something? If it is, I haven't found it

Thanks in advance


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

You'd probly be better off in the theme and or developement sections


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was thinking that but usually if your not contributing something and just asking questions they get moved to general & dont want to clog up that area since Im not really contributing. i will try to contact a mod & see if it would be ok to post it there...


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Stock flashable GB kernel 
http://db.tt/pGA39mlA


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you GRN


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

You can download the GB kernel source from HTC. And isn't there an emulator built into the SDK?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, there is


----------

